# Whiting



## Harber1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Where are the whiting ?? Been last 2 days and nothing ..


----------



## Zel (Jul 13, 2015)

I've seen them everywhere. I don't target them, I am more into the bigger game stuff except when pomps start running. Most of the time, people cast way way to far for them(not saying thats you). The past couple days I have been seeing them from the beach to about 20 yards. Hope this helps, lives fleas or fresh shrimp would be the golden ticket.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've only fished for them a couple of times but every time they were less than 5 yards from the shore. Me and my brother were casting far out and not catching anything while a guy next to us was pulling them in nonstop. We asked him what he was doing and he was just dropping it a couple feet off of the beach. Worked like a charm every other time I've gone after them.


----------



## jtluongo (Jan 20, 2015)

Dont cast too far out.


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Seen a ton of them yesterday in fort morgan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

I tend to see whiting in the trough while I'm wading out to the first bar. Usually I'll see a small pack of 4-5 of them scooting out of my way. I don't fish that close with bait very much because of all the Pinfish stealing bait. It can be muy frustrating. (Although this time of year it even happens past the first bar.)


----------

